# Show me your knife storage!



## cilucia (Jun 19, 2014)

(Sorry if this has a thread somewhere else, I failed to locate it with my search terms)

I'd love to see your knife storage, whether it be magnetic knife strips, blocks (are these a faux pas?), drawer organizers, individual sheaths/sayas, so on and so forth.


----------



## Matus (Jun 19, 2014)

A bit outdated magnetic knife holder photo of mine - in fact only 2(!) knives are still there. The one with green handle (pretty much our worse knife, but my wife likes is) and the smallest one - Yoshikane SKD petty from Maksim. Even that 270mm Yoshikane SLD damascus Suji (also from Maksim) on the very right is gone too - I miss that knife on occasion. It is a rare bird since all available today seem to have different grind.

The magnetic holder itself was my DIY project - that why it looks the way it does :O But it works perfectly :happymug:


----------



## jimbob (Jun 19, 2014)

Hope this attachment works from phone... Made a l frame to mount mag blocks in corner


----------



## MAS4T0 (Jun 19, 2014)

I'm in the process of making a wooden drawer insert. I don't have a workshop at my current address so I'm only working on it when I visit my parents.

I'm part way through making a plywood router jig with slightly oversized cut outs for each knife (with saya). When the jig is done I'll clamp it over some maple and route out the cut out areas.

I've not seen this done, but I'll have a look for a photo of the type of thing I'm aiming for.


----------



## cilucia (Jun 19, 2014)

Matus said:


> A bit outdated magnetic knife holder photo of mine - in fact only 2(!) knives are still there. The one with green handle (pretty much our worse knife, but my wife likes is) and the smallest one - Yoshikane SKD petty from Maksim. Even that 270mm Yoshikane SLD damascus Suji (also from Maksim) on the very right is gone too - I miss that knife on occasion. It is a rare bird since all available today seem to have different grind.
> 
> The magnetic holder itself was my DIY project - that why it looks the way it does :O But it works perfectly :happymug:


That looks great!! You should take an updated picture 




jimbob said:


> View attachment 23824
> 
> Hope this attachment works from phone... Made a l frame to mount mag blocks in corner


That looks epic!! Love that! 



MAS4T0 said:


> I'm in the process of making a wooden drawer insert. I don't have a workshop at my current address so I'm only working on it when I visit my parents.
> 
> I'm part way through making a plywood router jig with slightly oversized cut outs for each knife (with saya). When the jig is done I'll clamp it over some maple and route out the cut out areas.
> 
> I've not seen this done, but I'll have a look for a photo of the type of thing I'm aiming for.


That sounds super functional (sized to fit with sayas) and pretty! Are you making the cutouts uniform, or fully customized to your current stash (not sure if you guys call them "stashes" around here, but YKWIM, )


----------



## MAS4T0 (Jun 19, 2014)

cilucia said:


> That sounds super functional (sized to fit with sayas) and pretty! Are you making the cutouts uniform, or fully customized to your current stash (not sure if you guys call them "stashes" around here, but YKWIM, )



I'm making the cut-outs for specific knives. I've only got a few of the cut-outs done so far as I don't want to add them unless I know that I'm going to keep the knife for a long time.

It's easy to do so long as you're got a jig/hack saw and a router. 

I've found a photo of the kind of thing I'm going for, basically this but with saya:

http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_tfGC7tOlr...kM/mOZDqMMXc2Y/s280/cutlery-drawer-insert.jpg


----------



## sdemw (Jun 19, 2014)

cilucia said:


> (Sorry if this has a thread somewhere else, I failed to locate it with my search terms)
> 
> I'd love to see your knife storage, whether it be magnetic knife strips, blocks (are these a faux pas?), drawer organizers, individual sheaths/sayas, so on and so forth.



Don't have a pic handy - ut have a long channel cut in my marble at the back of the counter where I had the cabinet maker leave a gap. Knives drop in and the channel gets has two sections one thin, one slightly wider and a final space for my Fdick steel.


----------



## ForceofWill (Jun 19, 2014)

Gonna make mine this weekend.

Got 20 of these I'm gonna sink into some wood. They're crazy strong.
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B001KUURP2/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## Matus (Jun 20, 2014)

cilucia said:


> That looks great!! You should take an updated picture



I will, but I first need to wait for some knives to arrive, be tested, etc ..


----------



## cilucia (Jun 20, 2014)

MAS4T0 said:


> I'm making the cut-outs for specific knives. I've only got a few of the cut-outs done so far as I don't want to add them unless I know that I'm going to keep the knife for a long time.
> 
> It's easy to do so long as you're got a jig/hack saw and a router.
> 
> I've found a photo of the kind of thing I'm going for, basically this but with saya:



HOMG that's a gorgeous idea!!


----------



## zitangy (Jun 20, 2014)

ForceofWill said:


> Gonna make mine this weekend.
> 
> Got 20 of these I'm gonna sink into some wood. They're crazy strong.
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B001KUURP2/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20



INfo .. which may be useful..

I opened my Magblock to see how it was mounted as I plan to make a longer one adn I learnt that the magnets are mounted on a piece of metal plate/bar ; entire length ; for ease of mounting the magnets in a row... I suppose.. and they used a rectangular type..

Better to be prepared for a plate shld it be really needed.

Have fun adn rgds
d


----------



## Matus (Jun 20, 2014)

The reason behind the metal bar may also be additional strength (and homogeneity) of the magnetic field what in turn means that one may use less or smaller magnets what allows to keep the costs down.


----------



## ForceofWill (Jun 20, 2014)

I have a drill press so I won't need to use a metal bar to align them. Just going to sink some 1/2" holes almost all the way down and epoxy one magnet per hole.


----------



## nerologic (Jun 20, 2014)

ForceofWill said:


> I have a drill press so I won't need to use a metal bar to align them. Just going to sink some 1/2" holes almost all the way down and epoxy one magnet per hole.



You'll only be able to center knives directly over the magnets that way. The metal bar helps make the entire surface usable, though there is still a greater tendency to pull toward the magnet. Also, it looks like my magblok has a thin veneer of wood over the magnets. Might be hard to get that thin at the bottom of a drilled hole.

Granted, you've got 20 big magnets. I imagine you'll have plenty of capacity, or they'll be close enough that a knife will overlap more than one. Let us know how it goes!


----------



## ForceofWill (Jun 20, 2014)

nerologic said:


> You'll only be able to center knives directly over the magnets that way. The metal bar helps make the entire surface usable, though there is still a greater tendency to pull toward the magnet. Also, it looks like my magblok has a thin veneer of wood over the magnets. Might be hard to get that thin at the bottom of a drilled hole.
> 
> Granted, you've got 20 big magnets. I imagine you'll have plenty of capacity, or they'll be close enough that a knife will overlap more than one. Let us know how it goes!



These neo's are crazy strong. Like you can't even pull them apart strong so I'm not worried about clamping force. 1 of them will hold a Chinese cleaver.


----------



## riba (Jun 21, 2014)

ForceofWill said:


> These neo's are crazy strong. Like you can't even pull them apart strong so I'm not worried about clamping force. 1 of them will hold a Chinese cleaver.


then it might be not that easy to remove the cleaver again, hehehe


----------



## toddnmd (Jun 21, 2014)

Here's an interesting page a while back that has more info about making a magnetic knife rack.

http://www.kjmagnetics.com/blog.asp?p=magnetic-knife-holder


----------



## Matus (Jun 21, 2014)

toddnmd said:


> Here's an interesting page a while back that has more info about making a magnetic knife rack.
> 
> http://www.kjmagnetics.com/blog.asp?p=magnetic-knife-holder



That is excellent! Thanks!


----------



## brianh (Jun 21, 2014)

Bigger one is made from beautiful bocote from JKI, smaller one is a walnut MagBlok I just installed today. Installing anything like this in plaster walls isn't fun.


----------



## ForceofWill (Jun 21, 2014)

Very nice Brian.

Mine's drying right now. We'll see how it goes. Made it out of my old cutting board that cracked in half. I'll update in a little bit. 1 row might or might not be enough. It's 22" long, bout 1.5" spacing with 1/2 x 1/4" neo's.





Front





Drying
Ran out of epoxy so some of them are being JB welded in lol. I always keep JB weld around for emergencies.


----------



## riba (Jun 22, 2014)

here are my modest magbloks


----------



## Kentucky Jeff (Jun 22, 2014)

Been a while since I've been on the forum. Things are fine. Just been busy and came to a point in my knife buying that I couldn't justify another blade. :cool2::cool2:


----------



## Mr.Magnus (Jul 16, 2014)

Homemade cabinet in solid oak and walnut mags.


----------



## a.lber.to (Jul 16, 2014)

Here is mine. A series of 5 (soon 6) bamboo magnetic knife bars:



_(Click image to enlarge)_

Details of the knives, if of interest, are available via my signature link...


----------



## Customfan (Jul 16, 2014)

Been thinking of making of having made a cabinet, that one is sweet, do you have specs?


----------



## Mr.Magnus (Jul 16, 2014)

Customfan said:


> Been thinking of making of having made a cabinet, that one is sweet, do you have specs?



the frame is made of a kitchen benchtop cut at a 45 degree angle in the corners. the back of the frame i cut a smal grove in to fit the background floorpanels. 3 holes for spotlights that dont get hot. found some stainless steel sheets that i mounted in both top corners on the frame to reinforce the mounting to the wall. The glas is laminated and very heavy and robust, took some time to find hinges that was good enugh. the glas and the hinges are the expensive part. if i did this again i would have done a diffrent design to make it cheaper  maybe a slide door instead. but in the end of the day the cabinet came out very well made.


----------



## Andrey V (Jul 16, 2014)

May i add my 2 cents? It's my wall of fame 
Ab 40% of my knives- the other stuff is in the drawer or ( smaller knives, under 180) in the special fiber holder
These are all carbons- Shige, Kato, etc etc..


----------



## Customfan (Jul 16, 2014)

Thanks for the info. On the specs! Did you use safety glass? :scratchhead:

And what it the actual length, height and depth?


----------



## Mr.Magnus (Jul 16, 2014)

Customfan said:


> Thanks for the info. On the specs! Did you use safety glass? :scratchhead:
> 
> And what it the actual length, height and depth?



Yepp safety glass. A friend had it laying around so i got it from him. Dimensions on outside is L1650xH560xD150 mm and the thickness of the oak is 26mm the glass is 6mm thick.

here are some closeups for you


----------



## jai (Jul 16, 2014)

Awesome magnus.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Jul 16, 2014)

As usual Magnus classy nice work.


----------



## BeerChef (Jul 16, 2014)

Stunning Magnus.


----------

